# Bus Bars



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi - I am having kittens over trying to figure-out how to wire my Tesla modules together. 

On each end there are two terminals (see pic). On the sides are rails, which I will (mostly) support them on. Some of them will be stacked. 

But, without cutting the engine bay, the length of my box can only be about 3/4" more than the length of the modules, so I have to snake a cable up to the next terminal, and some of the radiuses are not going to work. Cut the engine-bay - I hope not! An easier way might be to bend up some metal and snake it through. _The "terminals" are not actual battery terminals, so I think I can get away with a fairly rigid connection from one module to the next_ (I will confirm this with someone who has taken them apart). 

My question is: how can I make-up some bus bars to go from one terminal to the next? I have some laminated copper pieces from the Tesla, but they are too wide (see pic) - need to be 1/2 - 3/4." Each bar would have several angles. Simplest method would be total length of about 13." I will be running an AC50 with 1000 amp Curtis controller at about 110VDC. 

Thanks (frustrated)


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

GoElectric said:


> Hi - I am having kittens over trying to figure-out how to wire my Tesla modules together.
> 
> On each end there are two terminals (see pic). On the sides are rails, which I will (mostly) support them on. Some of them will be stacked.
> 
> ...


TIG them or bend them. What model Curtis controller provides 1000 amps to an AC 50?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

evmetro said:


> TIG them or bend them. What model Curtis controller provides 1000 amps to an AC 50?


Yeah, I had the same question? I know of no Curtis controller that even gets close. 650 amps is the closest that I'm aware of anyway.


----------



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

onegreenev said:


> Yeah, I had the same question? I know of no Curtis controller that even gets close. 650 amps is the closest that I'm aware of anyway.


Ooops. Must have been thinking of a Zilla.

Anyway, what material??? I can't imagine a great demand for laminated copper, but awesome if I can get it. Not sure what dimensions tho.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi !

I have been using copper loop pipe clamps to create laminated busbars.
They stack really good and create a nice flexible busbar.
https://www.ahlsell.se/10/varme--sanitet/montage/klammer/klamsvep-av-koppar/3809076/


I have now also found rolls of pre holed copper band aimed for fastening pipes.
They can be cut and stacked and the covered with shrinktube and bent into the right shape.

This is what I bought.

https://www.ahlsell.se/10/varme--sanitet/montage/klammer/montageband/19033271/

You can probably find the same thing on McMaster Carr



Best Regards
/Per


----------



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi. Wow, that IS DIY. How much current are you pulling, and how many layers?

Jim


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

"Back in the day" we used copper water pipe and beat it flat, and use that for cheap bus bar.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

WolfTronix said:


> "Back in the day" we used copper water pipe and beat it flat, and use that for cheap bus bar.


That's really not a good idea, although I've used it in a pinch. But you work harden the copper and make it prone to fatigue failure in a vibration environment like automotive. Also the copper alloy isn't the best for electrical application.

Here is a great product: https://www.erico.com/catalog/literature/P042LT99.pdf

major


----------



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Major - wow, that is good! Have you actually bought anything from them, or.... 

Nice.


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

GoElectric said:


> Hi. Wow, that IS DIY. How much current are you pulling, and how many layers?
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim !

I have used different number of layers for different applications.
but I try to use atleast three or four layers depending on the laminate thickness. 

Looking for atleast 35-40 mm2 area.

Currents has been up to 300A only.

Regards
/Per


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

GoElectric said:


> Hi Major - wow, that is good! Have you actually bought anything from them, or....
> 
> Nice.


Yeah, been a few years and looks like a new corporate thing going on with the website. Also found sheet metal tools, shear and punch, work better than drill and saw.


----------



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

I have some 90 degree bus bars from the Model S packs that will work perfect, just email us


----------



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi, I must have missed this, even spoke to Eric today! 

If it is the same material as the short pieces you already sent, YES. That stuff is awesome, but just a little too short.

Email me on my personal email and we can make arrangements.

Jim


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Here is a company that specializes in bus bars of all kinds, including laminated, and custom shapes:

http://stormcopper.com/


----------



## szwestart (Aug 12, 2013)

GoElectric said:


> Hi - I am having kittens over trying to figure-out how to wire my Tesla modules together.
> 
> On each end there are two terminals (see pic). On the sides are rails, which I will (mostly) support them on. Some of them will be stacked.
> 
> ...


Hi, we have all kinds of bus bar, and we can make customerized bus bar on your request, we are partner who produce bus bar for BYD, here is some photo for your reference.


----------



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi - thanks for that last post. I think I will have some material from Okashira, and when that runs out, I think I will buy the material in 3ft lengths and cut, punch and bend it myself.


----------



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

We have LOTS of busbars from several Model S, Spark EV, Accord Plug in, all shapes and sizes. Call eric
We also have another Model S coming in tomorrow


----------

